# Quills are coming in deformed. Vitamins?



## Meagan (Jun 27, 2012)

Max is about a year and a half old. Lately he has been losing lots of quills, like 20 this weekend. I have been watching his skin, and he had a quill that was shaped where it wAsnt round. It was very wide. It was also growing in the wrong direction and in the same base hole as another quill and it was pretty inflamed. I watched it and gently tugged and it finally came out today with some pus on the end. But now he has other quills growing in the same way on other areas of his body. He is on blue buffalo longevity ideal weight formula. Can you give hedgehogs vitamins or is there something else that I need to add to his diet to help quill growth?


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Sometimes they do have a quill or a few grow in weird, but 20 is an excessive amount. 

I don't really have any answers, but suggest you do a search on Blue Buffalo. There are many issues cropping up in pets on that food and hedgehogs are included.


----------



## Meagan (Jun 27, 2012)

Ok. Thanks Nancy. I will probably change his diet just as a precaution. He doesn't have 20 growing in weird, he has just lost that many this weekend. It just kind of worried me because I don't believe that hedgehogs go through a natural quilling stage at that age. He does have more than 5-10 growing in weird though. And they do hurt him, they are all very irritated, but I am keeping a close eye on them.


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

Nancy said:


> Sometimes they do have a quill or a few grow in weird, but 20 is an excessive amount.
> 
> I don't really have any answers, but suggest you do a search on Blue Buffalo. There are many issues cropping up in pets on that food and hedgehogs are included.


Wait, what? I must have missed this. What kind of issues?


----------



## verucacherry (Jun 18, 2013)

it seems lately there has been a HUGE recall on a ton of different brands of pet food. This website might be of some help:
http://www.fda.gov/animalveterinary/safetyhealth/recallswithdrawals/default.htm


----------

